# Queer or rare? (Or none :P)



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My albinos eyes are they really bright or a odd pinky red? Idk you tell me


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All albino have pink eyes hence the other name pink eye white, they don't look that bright in the pic to me. When light is shining on them they will appear lighter.
Like in this pic the flash makes the eye very bright
viewtopic.php?f=77&t=15593

Then you naturally get diffrent shades of eye, some of my Siamese have darker and lighter eyes than others. There not rare or wrong just a diffrent shade

I'm not sure if pp cc mice would have lighter eyes generally than PP cc mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------

